# Logo Contest



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Just to let you all know, today I received my DVD for winning the logo contest!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

What DVD did you get?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

What, when, where?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

Nice logo. Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

Glad to hear it Gummy - enjoy!

At the beginning of last month we had a contest to design a new logo for this site. Gummy's concept was the best. Hope you enjoy it.


----------

